# Pinegrove Country Club - Sheffield - June 2011



## leepey74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all,

This place was where i played football, squash and generally just chilled out during my school years in the early 90's.

When i last saw it, it was a proper nice venue, all modern, state of the art.

Since it went bankrupt in 2004 it was burnt out and left to rot.

I popped back at the weekend to have a look a round.

Please excuse the quality of the pictures, they were taken via my Blackberry!

Hope you like,

Lee


----------



## fidget64 (Jun 13, 2011)

There are some who think this place is so far gone as to not be worthy of a report, to me it's quite a place and it's derelict - it does what it says on the tin. Well done


----------



## leepey74 (Jun 13, 2011)

I know what you mean fidget!! I find places like this very interesting.

More so because i knew it before the fire, and went there in my teenage years 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 13, 2011)

I love that spray, makes a difference from the random abuse you see around most places


----------

